# Granny's New Wood Furnace



## hobbyheater (Mar 29, 2013)

https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/grannys-splitter-wood-pile.78935/

Granny's old wood/oil furnace was not very well built as it only lasted 35 years!





The heat exchanger on the oil side had failed plus there were several places on the wood side where the metal was almost burnt through.




This is the first section of the old chimney below the roof line and you can see that rain water had penetrated the mortar down into the building.




The brick chimney was over 60 years old and the sand used in the mortar was beach sand and over time, the salt in the sand had broken down the mortar. The chimney was just a stack of bricks held together by their own weight. Taking the chimney apart was just a matter of lifting the bricks off.




Elizabeth, my" GOOD" wife, assisted me through the entire project! The new chimney installed and water tight.




The new furnace sitting where the old one sat. I did not like the long smoke pipe run so some duct work would have to be moved.




Furnace and duct work moved.




Part of the new duct work in place.




Cold air return installed on the fan and filter housing.




Finished and now waiting for the Wett Inspector.





Wett inspection passed! The first Fire!


----------



## henfruit (Mar 29, 2013)

Great Job Alan.


----------



## sloeffle (Mar 29, 2013)

Nice looking install.

What make / model of furnace ?

Scott


----------



## hobbyheater (Mar 29, 2013)

sloeffle said:


> Nice looking install.
> 
> What make / model of furnace ?
> 
> Scott


 

http://www.woodheating.ca/Ardent/brochure.pdf

model F-75-R


----------



## heaterman (Mar 29, 2013)

I don't know if you did it or not but that's a nice job on the plenum adapters.
Looks like a vast improvement on the whole sheebang.


----------



## hobbyheater (Mar 30, 2013)

heaterman said:


> I don't know if you did it or not but that's a nice job on the plenum adapters.
> Looks like a vast improvement on the whole sheebang.


 
Awl Tec, a sheet metal shop in Campbell River, BC did the sheet metal fabrication.




 They  told me how to take the measurements, using a straight edge and the wall as a reference point to get the correct measurements.




Straight edge for the cold air return measurements. Knowing how to take the correct measurements really made a big difference.


----------



## BoilerMan (Apr 1, 2013)

Looks great!

TS


----------



## Gasifier (Oct 19, 2013)

Nice work Alan. I just saw this thread from a link you posted elsewhere. When are you coming to my camp to install my new pellet stove? I can't wait until winter is over you know! LOL

Nice job on getting that in for her!


----------



## hobbyheater (Oct 19, 2013)

Yes I have done this thread on a couple of sites.  Just trying to give folks the confidence that plenum hook up is not all that difficult!  Compared to soldering, cutting pipe threads, circulators, zone valves, storage, expansion tanks, dump zone, and etc!


----------



## hiker88 (Oct 19, 2013)

How does it smell compared to the jet stream?


----------



## hobbyheater (Oct 19, 2013)

hiker88 said:


> How does it smell compared to the jet stream?



 I,m very sure it would be much like playing horse shoes? Just getting close would count!


----------



## TCaldwell (Oct 20, 2013)

you want to stay at my house for a while, great looking work!


----------



## Gasifier (Oct 20, 2013)

When is this all taking place again? Must be coming up soon. Eh?


----------



## hobbyheater (Oct 20, 2013)

These two pictures reveal something much more remarkable than the furnace installation.




In March when the Editor helped with the installation she could not do the jacket up!



Since the first picture was taken, she has lost over 5o lbs - the natural way. Not only can she do the jacket up, there is also room to spare to wrap the dog!  My bride of  41 years.


----------



## BoilerMan (Oct 20, 2013)

Congradulations!  41 years is a great and rare thing these days!

TS


----------



## woodsmaster (Oct 21, 2013)

Very nice looking install !


----------



## Gasifier (Oct 21, 2013)

Congratulations Mrs. Hobbyheater!

It is amazing what we can do when we DECIDE we are going to do it. Our minds can accomplish great things. I smoked off and on for 20 years from the time I was 17 until I was 37. I quit cold turkey, after about 100 attempts of cold turkey , and decided* that was it *! I started working out more, walking a lot more. Then progressed to walking/jogging, then to just jogging, then to decent time running for me. I ran my first 1/2 marathon (13.2) miles about 1 year and a couple months after I had quit. I have run the 1/2 marathon every year since, accept one a few years back when I had Achilles tendinitis (ouch), which is a common running injury.

Again. Congratulations on your accomplishment!


----------

